# I Think My Diet Might Be Even Weirder...



## lizardqueen (Dec 26, 2000)

I think I need serious help. All I eat is a grilled chicken sandwich everyday with some french fries. I don't think the fries bother me much which seems weird to me. Whenever I try to eat something besides these two things, my system goes crazy and I'll live in the bathroom all day. I do, however, seem to end up in the bathroom for quite a while at night. I have no idea if this has to do with what I'm eating or if this will happen no matter what I eat. I've had IBS-D for almost four years now and I'm only 21, well 22 in Feb.







So if any of you can offer any insight and/or advice, it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks







~LizardQueen


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Well thats pretty limited. You will need Vitamin Cat some point. Can't eat any type of fruit? banana? Apple?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

What else have you tried to eat? When I'm really bad (I have UC) I eat home made soups. They really don't take long to prepare & are v.v nutritious using vegetables such as carrott, aspargus, celery, sweet potatoes & sometimes lentils.If food processed they're easy on the system. If you can only eat the foods you describe then I'd certainly invest in a good quality multivitamin.


----------



## lizardqueen (Dec 26, 2000)

Thanks for responding guys. No, I can't eat any type of fruit-- apples seem to be the worse, which I hate because I miss them so much! Bananas don't seem to settle well either. I've also tried peaches and canned fruit with no luck. I've tried veggies too. Green beans were recommended by my Gastroenterologist and they made symptoms worse. I haven't tried carrots yet. I've tried several different multi-vitamins but they don't react well to my system either. I've even tried liquid Centrum. I tolerated this for a few months, but I can't seem to handle it any longer. If you have anymore suggestions at all that would be great. Thanks


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Lizard, How long were you "trying" these new foods out. Many people seem to give up too fast. I was alot like you a few years back. Anything healthy and alive with enzymes would send me into cramps. That should really say something to you. I think you know that the body NEEDS certain things. Right now You are not giving them to it. I remember not being able to eat apples. Apples are supposed to be one of the least reactive fresh produce. My advice. I've been there. Keep eating those apples, pears, spinach, kale, tomatos,carrots, squash.....Your body WILL return your love. Have Faith. Don't be scared. You have been feeding it bad energy for so long it is deseased and lazy. Your system need a slap in the ass. You will feel better, just make sure you at least give yourself a foundation for health. Without that you can't move anywhere.


----------



## anneinla (Oct 30, 2001)

After suffering from IBS for almost 9 years (I'm 28 years old now),my diet is the same everyday, yet it is the only thing that works:Breakfast: 1/2 cup of Go Lean Cereal (lots of fiber)Lunch: Spinach salad with chicken or salmon.Dinner: Spinach salad with salmon. 1 1/2 glass of red wine. The red wine, for some reason, soothes my stomach, and helps my food digest.Before bed: 1 1/2 tablespoon of Colon Cleanse (found in Sav-On Drugs).If I stray away from this diet, I am in trouble. I either end up in the hospital, or have to take a Fleet laxative. My IBS symptoms have been the following: Constipation, pain, pain, and more pain. I am 5' 71/2" tall, weigh 110, and my stomach bloats up so much I look about 6 months pregnant- can't wear any of my clothes. I have been using this diet for the last 4 months, and it seems to work. I will maybe have 1 bad spell every 15 days. Before, I was lucky to even feel somewhat normal 1 time per week.Another thing that works (suggested by another IBS sufferer)- accupuncture. Make sure to go at least 2x per week.I strongly encourage the above strange diet- I swear by it....Anne In LA


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I concur with what MOROW has to say. Your system is probably so sensitive to other foods now, since you haven't eaten them for a while. Please don't give up. Gradually cut out those French fries and try introducing some of the good gentle foods, such as the ones MOROW lists: e.g., kale, Swiss chard, bok choy, spinach, pears (one of the easiest-to-eat fruits), apples (maybe later), peaches, plums, squash of all kinds, green beans when able, sweet potatoes, salmon, turkey, brown rice, maybe finely ground nuts. You may need to see a dietician or nutritionist. Try peeling your fruit and eating it in the mornings only, especially soon after you get up, and about 30 minutes or so before the rest of your breakfast. Gently cook your veggies. In the meantime, I hope you are taking a good multivitamin? You might also need to take some digestive enzymes for a while (I have to do that from time to time still myself). And be sure to get some essential fatty acids into your system; very important.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Good luck, anne, to you too. Sounds like you are eating some healthy things there. But I hope that someday you will be able to expand your diet and eat a greater variety of healthy stuff. Best wishes to you.


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Hi,I just want to say that one of the things I've learned (BTW, self diagnaosed but later confirmed by my physician, mostly D with some C, though rare) in living with IBS, is that I do tend toward foods that I know won't upset my system. For me this means that I eat a bran muffin for breakfast, which doesn't bother me and when I'm at work either have Turkey on a role with tomatoes and mustard and potato flyers or California rolls everyday.Sometimes I feel weird about this. When I order from the Cafe across the street from my office, I'm afraid that the server will one day look at me like I'm insane and say, "Why do you eat the same thing EVERY DAY?!?" Reading Heather Van Vorous's book has helped me to deal with some of the fear. What I'm saying is that if it works for you, stay with it and introduce healthier foods slowly and when you don't have to go anywhere.Good luck.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

I suffre now 20 years from IBS D, and I had to leran in a very hard way again how to eat, cause I almost stoped eating at all, witch made me so sick and skinny that i almost died cause not eating.I`m intolerant to almost all food. But Bananas, sweet apples, not the sour once, they really make more diarrhea, then you have to wit till they get brown, you have to make mashed, without the peel, then you eat it, just try one appel a day.Carrots you can cook them and then eat them, also potatos. everything with oil or fried stuff makes your ibs only worse, it is also for healthy people not healthy. Eat white rise, don`t eat beans and stuff who make gas, cause it makes it worse. And also you need potassium, when your potassium gets low you need liquid and a supplement potassium for to get it again higher, but not too much. 4.5 is the right high for potassium. But you have to make blood test for potassium and other minerals, cause loosing salt you get dry and it is not good. I needed many times Infusions cause I was dry. Grill chicken is ok. Do you have tried fish? Baked fish or cooked fish. I can`t eat every fish, some fish is too heavy. Trauth fish is good and healthy. Try to stay away from faty food, it makes horrible diarrhea. Linses are also make gas and diarrhea and lots of tummy pain. Anyways, my Doctor said once, I have to find out myself what is good for me and what is bad for me, cause every individual is intolerant to different foods. I can`t take multivitamins, cause I`m intolerant to some of them, so I have to take them single. Hang on there, and try, this, and it takes awhile to get used, cause you were eating only the same always, your stomach has to get used to more different foods again. I went through this, and thanks the Lord it went better and I could get even some more weight back.Also Toast is very good. Don`t drink coffee, it is the worsest thing you could do. Drink Camomil, Fennel. Wish you all the best and be well. Ilanit.


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

I too felt that my symptoms were out of control but after reading Heather Van Vorous's book I felt like I found mecca. I am far from cured but my had tremdous relief and even an increase in my energy level. I still am trying to fine tune what fits me or or not and am still trying to not eat things that I know will cause me to have an attack. The good thing about her book is she relates to IBS as she too was a suffer and the book offers many different choices for meals with receipts that offer a lot of variety and flavor. There are days when I wish I could just stop eating all together as it would make things easier. But alass we need to eat to survive and food is such a big part of our social environment. I know there is a happy middle someplace. Good luck.


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

And I thought I was the only one who ate the same meals everyday!!I would definately try rice - I used to eat loads of pasta but after switching to rice the Nausea I had went down alot and for the last week ive only had to go to the bathroom 3 times a day!For breakfast I have cornflakes (no milk), bioled agg on toast and 2 bananas.Lunch I have plain grilled chicken and rice and maybe an apple.Dinner Chicken again or turkey in a bun.Evening ill have more rice with some tuna or abything I can find!!Snacks - I have the cereal bar things.Maybe you could try something simular but everyone knows theit body best!


----------

